# Some more things



## CHICAGOHAND (May 17, 2009)

I have been working on this cutting board slash serving tray for a while and my brother wanted a cutting board made from brazilian cherry and maple.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 17, 2009)

now thats pretty cool


----------



## Jim15 (May 17, 2009)

That is outstanding work.


----------



## spitfire (May 17, 2009)

Great design I like it a lot.


----------



## nava1uni (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for showing how you made it.  Really nice work.  I like the serving tray a lot.


----------



## ahoiberg (May 17, 2009)

love that board/serving tray!


----------



## johnnycnc (May 17, 2009)

Great looking pieces, thanks for showing them off!
pictures are worth many words as well, nice.


----------



## CSue (May 20, 2009)

Thats really a beautiful set!  I love the colors and pattern.  What are the deminsions of the cutting board?


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (May 20, 2009)

The cutting board is 12 by 18. The serving tray is 12 by 20 by 3 inches thick. Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Sep 4, 2009)

*more stuff*

I finally got around to making a pepper mill and while waiting for the finish to dry Iam making some boxes.


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 4, 2009)

Looks good, the boxes can be a lot of fun.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 18, 2010)

Some more projects.


----------



## RAdams (Jan 18, 2010)

You got an army in the shop or what? That has to be a few months worth of work for my lazy bones. Nice stuff too! I like the cutting board.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice items - I like the grain on the box.


----------



## jbostian (Jan 18, 2010)

Great work.  Looks like you have been busy.

Jamie


----------



## greggas (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice job, thanks for showing method....bit must be in need of sharpening after that


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 19, 2010)

Very good work all of it. Great job! Now in your spare time you are going to make some more for us to enjoy yes!!??


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Jan 19, 2010)

great idea....


----------



## discdogs (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice!
What's the box made of?


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 22, 2010)

Brazilian cherry and oak. Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW, great combination of woods!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## Rfturner (Jan 29, 2010)

*Cutting board and serving tray*

That look great, I like how there is a nice contrast. You should be proud of you accomplishment


----------



## dontheturner (Jan 31, 2010)

You just cannot beat contrasting woods!  Brilliant.  Thanks for showing them.  dontheturner


----------



## penhead (Jan 31, 2010)

Showoff..!!..and well deserved...excellent wood choices and great workmanship,
the turnings and your 'flatwork' are fantastic..!!..great job.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd bet I'd be lucky to get 1/4 enough shop time to do that much in several months.  Good job.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Mar 7, 2010)

*I hate picture taking*

Here are a few I have just finished. Mostly trustone and a computer pen.

One day I will be able to have the patience to figure out quality picture taking.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Mar 7, 2010)

*Teachers pen*

This was fun to build.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Mar 7, 2010)

CHICAGOHAND said:


> Here are a few I have just finished. Mostly trustone and a computer pen.
> 
> One day I will be able to have the patience to figure out quality picture taking.


 

One of those looks familiar. Did one of your disciples turn it? Looks really great for a ROOKIE.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Mar 17, 2010)

*Gotta love coffee*

I just had to try. Oh and by the way the click wall street is a little longer than the twist wall street.
Anybody have an extra spring for a click wall street????????????????????


----------



## RAdams (Mar 17, 2010)

CHICAGOHAND said:


> This was fun to build.


 


I HATE those kits. I made two of em for my last show, sponsored by a University... Just KNEW I was gonna sell both of em. Didnt sell either. I ended up giving one away, and turning the other into a closed end pendant pen.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dave:
Your work is beautiful and the envy of everyone here. But, Dude, you have really got to cut back on the caffine


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Apr 7, 2010)

*Stamp pen*

This was fun to build.
I am working on getting all the kinks out and doing another one.


----------

